# Orlando area yarn shop?



## Jjhende (Dec 28, 2014)

I live in Michigan and will spending a couple weeks in Orlando FL next month. It's always fun to visit new yarn shops in new areas. Does anyone know of yarn shops worthy of a visit in the Orlando area?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.planetpurl.com/community/blogs/orlando/

Knit!
900 Fox Valley Drive, Suite 106
Longwood, Florida 32779
(407) 767-5648
Tue  Sat: 10:00-5:00
Sun: 10:00-4:00
http://www.knitorlando.com

*2015 Orange Blossom Yarn Crawl
Friday February 27 through Saturday, March 7
http://www.orangeblossomyarncrawl.com/ *

Sip & Knit, Inc. 
9400 S. Hwy 17-92 #1016, Maitland, FL 32751
Phone 407-622-KNIT (5648) 
Tue: noon-9:00
Wed: noon-5:00
Thu: noon-8:00
Fri & Sat: 10:00-5:00
Sun: 11:00-3:00
http://www.sipandknit.com/

The Black Sheep
1322 N. Mills Avenue
Orlando, FL 32803
(407) 894-0444
http://www.theblacksheepshop.com/


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Go the Orange Blossom Yarn Crawl website and there is a list of a lot of the yarn shops in the Orlando area. I am partial to my "home" shop Four Purls in Winter Haven Fl about 35 minutes away from Disney .Laura Dobratz, the owner, lived in Kalamazoo at one time. I have heard they have the largest selection of yarn in the state of Florida, wonderful shop and fantastic staff and regulars. You will really feel at home and welcomed.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

You got such a good response to your question that I would like to try mine. I will be visiting in Venice. Are there as many in that side of the state?


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.planetpurl.com/community/blogs/orlando/
> 
> Knit!
> 900 Fox Valley Drive, Suite 106
> ...


I have been to all 3 and they are all good ones! KNIT! - the ladies are lovely..SIP N KNIT - the owner is great...BLACK SHEEP - I have been going there since it was in the middle of Winter Park with the former owner (found it about 22 yrs ago). I always bought needlepoint from them...but now I buy both needlepoint and yarn.

They are all great shops!


----------



## Jjhende (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you all. This is perfect. The last day of the yarn crawl is the first day we are there. Think I can convince my husband to do a portion of the crawl with me?? He would really earn sweetheart points wouldn't he.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have also been to all of the shops on the Orange Blossom Yarn Crawl. They are all great! I was just tooting the horn for the shop in my town!


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jjhende said:


> Thank you all. This is perfect. The last day of the yarn crawl is the first day we are there. Think I can convince my husband to do a portion of the crawl with me?? He would really earn sweetheart points wouldn't he.


My husband is driving me this year, we are spending the night in Vero Beach and doing the east coast shops the second day! He is a peach!! He even went on the knitting cruise with me last November!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

And without a doubt you have to visit the Knitting Patch in Altamote Springs. I call it the Disney World of yarn. Check out her website at KnittingPatch.com.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lilda said:


> You got such a good response to your question that I would like to try mine. I will be visiting in Venice. Are there as many in that side of the state?


There is a wonderful shop in Sarasota, not sure how far it is from Venice, the name escapes me right now!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Of course he will!


----------

